# különutas Jugoszlávia



## Ateesh6800

Történettudományi-politológiai kérdésem van: mi lehet az angol megoldás a "különutas" szóra? Ez ugye azt jelenti, hogy Jugoszlávia se a nyugati blokkhoz, se a keletihez nem csatlakozott a hidegháboró évtizedeiben, hanem járta a maga külön útját (szocialista berendezkedés, de nem sztálini típusú, és közben nyitottság a nyugat felé, el nem kötelezett státusz, etc.).

Van elképzelésetek?


----------



## Tronn

Szerintem a kifejezéssel magával nem volna gond, viszont Jugoszláviával összekötve lehetetlen megfelelő jelzőt találni úgy, hogy az magában foglalja Jugoszlávia egyedi, különutas státuszát, ahogy azt a zárójelben fejtetted ki. Nekem először az "outlaw" jutott az eszembe, ez viszont arra utalna, hogy Jugoszláviát nyugat és kelet is kiutasította köreiből. Ami nem igaz.
Egy kis keresés után aztán a "maverick" megoldást találtam, ahogy azt a fordító kollégák a proz_com-on ajánlják. Nekem viszont ez sem illik teljesen a képbe, mivel a "maverick"-et inkább egy vagány, a törvénnyel szembeszegülő hős megnevezésére alkalmaznám (de ez lehet csak az én asszociációm). A megoldás tehát, szerintem, e két szó közt keresendő.
Az is lehet viszont, hogy a szó szerinti fordítás helyett lehet inkább a szituáció körbeírására kéne összpontosítani. Mit szólnál ehhez: "a cross-breed of the bipolar world"?


----------



## francisgranada

És tök szószerint: Yugoslavia the extra-voyager?


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem az _extra-voyager_ nem igazán szó szerinti fordítás. Talán a _different/other way...(valahogy)_ inkább az lenne (csak az nem jó jelzőnek). 
Ennek pedig az lehet az oka, hogy eleve a kifejezés a "szocialista" mentalitást tükrözte, ideológiával töltött: a külön út = más, mint a miénk (azt pedig csak mi tudtuk igazán, hogy mit jelentett abból kilógni!). 

Tehát ne lepődjünk meg, ha erre nem találunk hasonló szempontból kreált kifejezést angolul. 
Tronnak igaza van: valahogy körül kellene írni. (Arra pedig az eredeti beszélők tudnának legjobban ötletet adni..., mi csak próbálkozhatunk.)


----------



## Ateesh6800

Azóta az kiderült, hogy a "harmadik utas" kifejezés előfordul "third road" alakban, de a "különutas" kifejezéssel még bírkózom.


----------



## Zsanna

De a _harmadik utas_ az a magyarban jelent(ett) mást... (Ld. Németh László elképzelése.)


----------



## Ateesh6800

Jugoszlávia kapcsán is használják. "Eörsi László történész  szerint a volt Széna téri felkelők eredetileg  _harmadik utas_, _jugoszláv_ típusú szocialista rendszert képzeltek el..."


----------



## francisgranada

Csak tippelek: _own road_ (jelzőként nem tudom)

(Jugoszlávia a saját útját járta - ez megfelelhet annak hogy "különutas" volt)


----------



## Ateesh6800

Maradtam a Maverick és a third road használatánál, de az angol anyanyelvű lektor még majd kitalál valamit. Ha megszüli, szólok. Kösz a gondolkodást!


----------

